
How we boosted our API's performance 8x by switching from PHP to Go - coleca
https://www.kairos.com/blog/php-to-go-how-we-boosted-api-performance-by-8x
======
tangozulu
Should have a subtitle, "The benefits of a compiled language over an
interpreted language"

